# Which type of flashlight do you prefer as EDC on keychain??



## SuLyMaN (Mar 8, 2012)

AAA format or AA format?? Been bugging me. AA provides more options/runtime as opposed to AAA but AAA fits better in pockets??

Your thoughts guys?


----------



## archimedes (Mar 8, 2012)

SuLyMaN said:


> AAA format or AA format?? Been bugging me. AA provides more options/runtime as opposed to AAA but AAA fits better in pockets??
> 
> Your thoughts guys?



For me, even AAA is larger than I would prefer for a true "keychain" light - I'd rather use 10180 or N-cell format (or button/coin cells).

As for "pocket" torches, that opens up most of the compact single-cell formats (AAA, AA, CR123A) - but my preference here is for R/CR2 ....


----------



## Enzo (Mar 8, 2012)

Preon ReVo on one keychain, a single no-name button cell on the other keychain and always a preon 2 high cri in the pants or pen pocket.


----------



## JerryM (Mar 8, 2012)

Even the AAA is larger than I use on my keychain. I could do so, but the AA is too large for me.
Jerry


----------



## gollum (Mar 8, 2012)

I use a draco 
takes the 10280 size Li-ion
I also have an IlluminaTi
or ITP A3 they run the 10440 or AAA
you can get 3 stage or just plain bright as the sun on the Li-ion
1.5v is still pretty good though

it doesn't hurt to have lots of button lights around
they can be had at (DX) 10 for $5
keep them in your bag
on your zippers
car
by the door ,garage,nightstand,dunny
anywhere you might bump into something at night
I also give them to friends and family
they could save a life
one of mine gifted to a mate saved him in the floods
it kept working underwater for 2 hours he said

check the reviews here aswell on small lights


----------



## gravelrash (Mar 8, 2012)

My only experience is with the Klarus Mi X6 Ti. It is AAA, light, nice looking, 80 claimed lumens. I can recommend it but remember my limited experience. I don't believe I would like an AA light as it would be quite a bit bigger.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 8, 2012)

10280 for me too. Crazy small and enough performance for most unexpected uses.


----------



## GunnarGG (Mar 8, 2012)

Streamlight Nano on keychain
AAA light in jeanspocket
1xAA, 1xCR123 or 2xCR123 for jacket pocket


----------



## jorgen (Mar 8, 2012)

My primary requirement for an EDC is that it be under 4 inches, multi-mode with a low of 1 lumen or less. That pretty much limits me to Peak QTCs, Thrunite Ti, Sunwayman V10. I will also try a 4sevens PO one of these days.


----------



## ltxi (Mar 8, 2012)

CR2..


----------



## reppans (Mar 8, 2012)

I typically EDC a 4Sevens Quark AA, and a Preon Revo AAA as a back-up on a key-chain. For single light carry, I also like my key-chainable QuarkMiniAA, but the stats on the Revo are nearly as good (lumens/runtime) so either suffices.



jorgen said:


> My primary requirement for an EDC is that it be under 4 inches, multi-mode with a low of 1 lumen or less. That pretty much limits me to Peak QTCs, Thrunite Ti, *Sunwayman V10*. I will also try a 4sevens PO one of these days.



Those are my top requirements too... although if you include a SWM V10 in there, wouldn't the T10, Quarks and Zebralights also qualify?


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 8, 2012)

My keychain light is a backup to my primary belt carry EDC light, and a backup to my smart phone light. Its a "trapped in an elevator and need a long runtime" light. So I go with a Fenix E01. I'm also a minimalist, so it all works together.


----------



## think2x (Mar 8, 2012)

Of the choices I had to choose AAA. My wife carries an ITP A3 SS on her keys and it's a great light. My daughter has a Thrunite Ti/firefly on her house key (also a very good light) I have three sets of keys, Outback keys have an Inova microlight red, Magnum keys have a Zebralight SC30w that I made a SS lanyard attachment for to replace the clip and FINALLY.........my personal favorite keychain light is my Nitecore EZ CR2w on my GTA keys.


----------



## 2000mc (Mar 8, 2012)

powernoodle said:


> I'm also a minimalist, so it all works together.



youve gone too far man, not even keys on your keychain


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 8, 2012)

10280 here also. SS Peak Eiger QTC neutral.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 8, 2012)

AAA, Fenix E01, Preon ReVo, Muyshondt Mako, and Revo PoSS, all get rotated.


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 9, 2012)

Plastic button cell type is all that is on my key chain.


----------



## z17813 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a few AA lights that see fairly regular use (mostly peaks with clips) but for the keychain AAA is the biggest I'll use. At the moment the ThruNite Ti is the one that sees the most use.


----------



## Danielight (Mar 9, 2012)

I have an* ITP A3 EOS SS Cree XP-G R5*, which runs on one AAA. Very convenient as an EDC.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 9, 2012)

The old Arc AAA lives on the keychain. Wouldn't use anything larger.

Geoff


----------



## moldyoldy (Mar 9, 2012)

My current preference is for a 1xAAA Fenix LD01 on 10440. adequately bright, run time about 40-45 min on med on 10440, Easy to carry. All of the AA lights have either worn out the bottom of my pockets (about 4-5 times now) or the clips wear out or rip the top corner of my pocket, which is unrepairable - lost a few pairs of pants that way. I use my lights a lot. I refuse to use holsters for lights. I used various previous versions of the LD01 as well. Tried a couple 1xAAA Preons. The Revo was pretty good - went to a friend.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm currently carrying a Maratac AA Nat with *just my house keys attached* by a ss gate clip. I like the bigger size so I can tell it's still in my pocket. If I had to ever drive a car I wouldn't like that setup but I don't.


----------



## valueknifelover (Mar 9, 2012)

AAA. Love my Fenix E01 as a back up to my back up :huh:


----------



## DimGR (Mar 9, 2012)

Fenix E01


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 9, 2012)

2000mc said:


> youve gone too far man, not even keys on your keychain



Thats what happens when you are on the verge of super-intelligence. The keys disappear.

Actually, I just don't like having a gigantic wad of janitor's keys slapping against the steering column or scratching up the front door to my mansion. So I carry a ring with only keys, and the one shown with only toys. I mean tools.


----------



## sassaquin (Mar 9, 2012)

MY preference is a 10180 in either a Peak Eiger SS QTC or KuKu 40DD. The CR2 is also a favorite - I only wish there were more available lights using this wonderful, but overlooked, little battery. I own the stellar Muyshondt Aeon, but am always on the lookout for more quality CR2 lights.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 9, 2012)

I prefer the smallest and rechargeable

2 is one and 1 is none...so there is always a Photon II on my keys

but my EDC is a Lummi Wee or Kuku 40DD. Soon to add to the rotation, Kuku 44DD.

AAA or AA just too big for me.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 9, 2012)

sassaquin said:


> ....The CR2 is also a favorite - I only wish there were more available lights using this wonderful, but overlooked, little battery. I own the stellar Muyshondt Aeon, but am always on the lookout for more quality CR2 lights.



I agree .... Occasionally, a JiL Lite will appear on the MP - these are really great little torches, if you like CR2 format.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Mar 10, 2012)

ITP SS CR123 works for me, I hate a big wad of keys on my driving ring as well. Spydie Kiwi is my backup EDC blade.
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii303/cummins4x4/IMG_7535.jpg


----------



## välineurheilija (Mar 10, 2012)

I go for Fenix E01 and LD01.AA is too big IMO


----------



## Gregozedobe (Mar 12, 2012)

AAA (ITP A3 EOS, Maratac AAA) and CR2016 (Photon Freedom Micro, fauxtons)


----------



## brianna (Mar 12, 2012)

I believe it is important to have a really good edc key chain light. Chances are if something were to happen, this is the only light you may have if you make a quick trip from home. Say the mall, movies, grocery store, or parking garage. Most bad stuff usually happens within 10 miles of your home. Most of the population stays within this distance most of the time. Car insurance companies say most accidents occur within this distance for the 10 mile rule of thumb rule. If you were going on a trip or vacation, I am sure you would have plenty of lights. But for a short hop in the car it may be the only light you have so it should be a good one. 
I carry the Fenix E15 because it is small enough to fit nice on a key chain, simple to use, and bright enough for a emergency. Seems to be reliable enough. I would rather have the same size Surefire, but they do not make anything small enough for a key chain. To me the T1A is just too large for key chain carry. I prefer to have the CR123a format because of brightness and run time. This could be your only light if you really need it, and thought oh I will just be out for 20 min.


----------



## Cataract (Mar 12, 2012)

MY keychain light is just a few basic things: 
1- A way never to leave home without a light 
2- A backup to my actual EDC light
3- A key ornament for my car key 
(I keep one car key with the house keys plus a separate car key that I use for the car, this way I'm never locked out of the car and my keys don't make an horrible clank sound when I hit a pothole. Now I'm thinking about the 2=1=none rule... maybe I need a third car key)

AAA lights work best for this mindset. I currently have my L0D on my keys, but I've been thinking about changing that for an E05 since it's even smaller... or should I put that one with the house keys in case I lock my car key and L0D inside the car??


----------



## SuLyMaN (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn...Overwhelming response and preference to AAA for pocketability as opposed to bells and whistles of an AA format...

I would have sworn flashaholics would not trump versatility for pocketability  But then again, keychain is in another category...


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

Haven't been on CPF much, but AAA-Eneloop is my preference. The ITP A3 has held up remarkably well over the last 3-4 years. The type III finish is $$ well spent, as compared to the Gerber on my wifes keys.


----------



## tylernt (Mar 13, 2012)

SuLyMaN said:


> Overwhelming response and preference to AAA for pocketability as opposed to bells and whistles of an AA format...


What bells and whistles does AA have that AAA lacks? Plenty of multi-mode AAA lights out there with clickies and twistys and clips and such.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Mar 13, 2012)

tylernt said:


> What bells and whistles does AA have that AAA lacks? Plenty of multi-mode AAA lights out there with clickies and twistys and clips and such.



yeah my bad. was thinking for myself and meagre budget
....
sent from my mob. Excuse misspelling. thanks!


----------



## tylernt (Mar 13, 2012)

SuLyMaN said:


> was thinking for myself and meagre budget


Well, price *is *a perfectly valid purchase criteria.


----------



## coltchris (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone ever try a Titanium Innovations CA1? About a quarter inch shorter than LD01 with higher lumen/run time & $5 cheaper. Just wonder about overall quality & longevity.


----------



## Lite Me Up (Mar 14, 2012)

I currently have a Fenix LD01 AAA stainless steel model on my driving key set. Although it is a lot heavier than it's aluminum cousin, the finishing has certainly held up well to the multitudes of scratches from the keys and other things. And because there is no paint to accentuate the scratches as the finish is in its natural colour.


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 14, 2012)

AAA Fenix E05 (Blue)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/Alcedoatthis/Flashlights/007-1.jpg

..being full time on my keys the color has now worn somewhat, but the battery is still good - nice keychain light.


----------



## yliu (Mar 14, 2012)

I currently EDC an Jetbeam BA10 light in my pocket. I am planning on switching to an AAA light, probably an Olight i3, since I it's smaller.


----------



## SDM44 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a Fenix LD01 on my keychain, and a Fenix E05 on my wife's keychain (same car key and same amount of keys on the key ring... 2). Both are AAA lights and even though the LD01 is slightly longer than the E05, when attached to the key chain it feels like it takes up more space in my pocket. If both are detached and in my pocket, they both feel about the same in size.

I also have a Fenix E11 AAA light and I could not imaging using that as a keychain light. Way too big & bulky (it stays in my wife's handbag).


----------



## cave dave (Mar 14, 2012)

coltchris said:


> Anyone ever try a Titanium Innovations CA1? About a quarter inch shorter than LD01 with higher lumen/run time & $5 cheaper. Just wonder about overall quality & longevity.



Don't trust the manufactures specs, Fenix is using FL1 specs (timed after 3 min) while Titanium Innovations is using either emitter lumens or possibly their imagination. Actual max brightness of the CA1 is probably closer to 84lm and drops quickly from there.

I have both the LD01 R4 and the IlluminaTi R5. My LD01 is brighter on High. According to the reviews the LD01 is also much more efficient on Med and Low. I can't find a good review right this sec of the latest version current regulated LD01. But here is the review of the CA1: Check out the runtimes on Med
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?321589 
and
http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/IlluminaTi.htm


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm an Arc AAA fan, a BIG fan. It's all I had for a long while, and I used it for everything. The original was the lower output version, lasted for about 4 years on my keys, then finally was replaced by the updated model. Still not very high output, but I still manage to see things in the dark with it almost every day. Small, sturdy, and simply KISS simple.

FWIW, the other almost daily (if not daily) use item on my keychain is Uncle Bill's Sliver Gripper. It's amazing how often those two things get used in real life. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 15, 2012)

From the CPF archives:


socom1970 said:


>





Tomcat! said:


>





cyberpunk said:


>





jellydonut said:


>


I looked but couldn't find the pic of the SureFire M6 keychain light though ... :sigh:


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 16, 2012)

Didn't someone try a 6D mag?


----------



## tacticaltony (Mar 16, 2012)

I read all the post's on this thread on my ipod. Took a while, but it was awesome to see the SF E2DL with a keychain on it, I have one, but wasn't that creative. Im looking at the preon 2 right now because I want to be able to blind someone if needed


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 16, 2012)

A Solar Powered light, and an "Advanced" coin cell light, switch on / switch off


----------



## LIGAF (Mar 17, 2012)

i tend to lack the self-edit button for concise posts so this'll likely be another long elaborate writ hehe.... but as i've read further into this thread i noticed that some postees started to veer away from the thread's title definition of 'keychain flashlights' and included lights which would imho better fit the pocket edc definition....i'd like to throw my own $.02 into the kitty and remind everyone about the op's thread title and the true meaning of a 'keychain light' definition ....and plug the only light that fits that meaning 100% [for me]....

a photon freedom microlight is imo the only true 'edc keychain flashlight' currently on the market... it's truly undetectable by the user once clipped onto the key, or even a zipper for that matter as it's the lightest, smallest/flattest by far as compared to any 'tube' design lights; even including the microscopic and very cool streamlight's 'nano' light... there are similar types [solar, et al] lights available but based on post-purchase reviews those seem to be far more flimsy and unreliable than photon's product in a long run....

i'm hardly a light expert and very new to the flashlight 'scene' but i know how to unintentionally abuse anything i edc/wear daily [including watches, knives, et al] REALLY well and always damage to some degree any watches, lights, and other edc/keychain doo-dahs very quickly once i start to carry/wear it; at least cosmetically but more often than not functionally and only the sturdiest products remain with me after a year or longer .... 

on this basis i'd put the photon f/m light up against anything else on the market today; the custom titanium [expensive] tiny custom 'tube' jobs included.... i'm stating this keeping the 'edc keychain' description of the op fully in mind in its truest meaning but of course one can always adapt some ultra small/light 'tube' design for that role by clipping it onto one's set of keys... thus far i've done the latter with: olight i2.... illumina-ti [this one i loved save for its 'twisty' action but it's still not a truly near indestructible 'keychain' light imo].... the sl's nano... a cheap but quite impressive tank 007 e08 [a clicky].... and even tried to 'keychain' a zl sc51 w/ an improvised, non-factory lanyard/chain/ring combo, which is an AMAZING little light that imo kicks any other 1x aa's a$$ out there.... it's very small too, beating out many 1x aaa lights in size alone and by far in the power dept. but...... it's too heavy for the edc keychain role.... 
i suppose one could label almost any of these lights - and others of similar size- as a 'keychain' light....all seemed to work to some degree as a keychain light, some more than others, yet i could easily foresee a scenario which would quickly render each of the above listed lights falling short of the full 'keychain' definition due to damage or just impracticality.... 

IF - the keys are regularly thrown around and onto hard surfaces, exposed to vibrations, heavy duty constant friction, water/moisture/humidity, extreme cold/hot temps [going in-out of heated car/home in winter - a/c to heat in summer] and riding in a - commonly not very sturdy - car's ignition switch which eventually gets damaged by too much weight dangling from it, i can't think of any other light out there which could beat the p-f-m for an extended true 'keychain' light status that won't get damaged, damage other stuff it comes in contact with, and is damn near indestructible, yet practically undetectable to the 'wearer' on daily basis of hard use for a long time.... oh, and i would also include the ultra-cheapo [price wise as it's only $0.99] ti's version of the same design it this category although that one has a constant single setting brightness only.... 
at least one vendor, which i've used a lot in my first few purchases since i happened upon the cpf about a couple of months ago, throws one of those latter lights for free with every order above certain sum.... the 'full feature' freedom microlight which comes with a quick detach clip chain, a magnetized mini-clip/lanyard is the best deal of all versions yet it still retails for under $10 but any even lower priced version/copy aforementioned above will fill the 'keychain' edc definition very well....

i have a bunch of all these microlight versions dangling from every key/chain and zipper i carry outside [including split rings on my keychains, my edc 'fanny pack' zippers and i even sometimes interchange the clip-on chain version on some sweatshirts' zippers in cold temps]....
the freedom microlight also comes in a 'covert nose' led version, uv, ir, red leds and includes a VERY useful mini clip with a magnetized base AND a lanyard option to wear it around one's neck....the clip mount swivels in all directions for precise positioning and the clip can be used to attach underhood if a car breaks down at night, as a 'headlamp' substitute [clipped onto a ball cap visor/hat brim], etc.....

all this and it goes for under $10 [under $5 if one doesn't want the magnetized clip/neck lanyard option ].... it has everything one could ask for in a tough edc/keychain light - a truly impressive output/brightness for its size which lasts continuously for over 10 hrs on high setting using 2 of the rather widely available 'button' type cells [super light and small itself and lithium so it will light up after years of non-usage and in freezing temps]..... is waterproof....'shockproof'..... has an internal simple switch which in itself is water/shockproof as well....momentary on/off option by simply squeezing it with slightly less pressure.....weighs next to nothing..... and due to its flat rounded shape it rides on any keys and most zippers without any presence whatsoever....one can also vary its brightness [it even has sos mode but that's not really a very useful feature to me] too by simply keeping pressure on the 'squeeze' switch for an extended time, to save its burn time even further....

_
[EDIT - see the reply by tylernt below with regards to my 'continuous brightness' and 'waterproof' statements... i was in error...which, however, doesn't alter my most positive opinion about this light in the least]...._ 

i have navigated my apartment in total darkness on my wheelchair, with more than enough brightness and field of view, by just holding the light in my teeth and could do any task i needed to, and it lights up [usefully] the farthest any wall in my pad..... ditto for ridin' in near darkness [the darker it is the better any flashlight works of course] around my folks' house/patio/garden outside at 2-3 am....everyone i demonstrate this light to is truly impressed as i was and still am whenever i try it out in the dark and consequently i gave away at least 5 of [different versions] these lights away....so despite still having several, i will be buying more of them...you can throw a whole bunch in any 'bob' bag or even fit it into one of those altoids 'survival kit' tins...they're almost custom made for the latter in fact...

i first bought it thinking that at that size it can only be useful to quickly find a keylock in darkness rather than blindly try to stab my key into one when coming back from a bar/some excursion in 0-dark hour but it in fact is a very able edc light for finding one's way in/outdoor and if shone directly into one's eyes from 5' or less it WILL temporarily blind one.... 

for a while i also really liked another tiny light - a sturdy carabiner with a built-in light of nearly identical brightness, with a smith & wesson logo i bought for under $7 as an impulse afterthought buy along with some more expensive light/batteries at a [good] vendor who regularly advertises here but its switch has now become less than reliable after only a few weeks of light, sporadic use and no longer stays in 'on' position all the time so scratch another candidate.... 

i'd choose one of my small 'tube' wonder aa lights [most likely the zl sc51] if i could pick only one single edc light for any situation, not the microlight simply because i'd like to have an option of more brightness/light.... but as far as i'm concerned, there's only one true '_keychain_' flashlight out there which shines above all and that's a photon freedom microlight....streamlight's 'nano' light would probably take the second place.... then a distant 3rd place would go to all those small aaa/aa tube jobs ...preferrably in titanium....

p.s. @kestrel's post above: BUHAHAHAHA!!!..... and the hellfighter and polarion even come with super sturdy pocket clips....
};->


----------



## tylernt (Mar 17, 2012)

LIGAF you make some good points. I agree the Photon Freedom Microlight ("PFM") is a fantastic light (especially with the price) that no flashaholic should be without. It comes up short in a couple of areas, though. First, it's unregulated. Starts out bright on fresh batteries and dims as they deplete. I hate that. It's 2012 for goodness sake, I thought we were past this.

Second, well, it's plastic. Yeah, it's durable, but it just looks... cheap. At a glance or a distance, you can't really tell the difference between a PFM and a Fauxton. At least it's not plastered with loud logos or other advertising, but still, it doesn't really belong on the same keychain as, say, a Lexus key fob. 

Also, the PFM is NOT waterproof. Photon's website only claims water resistance.

I'm not hating on the PFM... I own three (white, NVG, red). I just think the metal cylindrical category has a lot going for it too.


----------



## LIGAF (Mar 17, 2012)

tylernt said:


> LIGAF you make some good points. I agree the Photon Freedom Microlight ("PFM") is a fantastic light (especially with the price) that no flashaholic should be without. It comes up short in a couple of areas, though. First, it's unregulated. Starts out bright on fresh batteries and dims as they deplete. I hate that. It's 2012 for goodness sake, I thought we were past this.
> 
> Second, well, it's plastic. Yeah, it's durable, but it just looks... cheap. At a glance or a distance, you can't really tell the difference between a PFM and a Fauxton. At least it's not plastered with loud logos or other advertising, but still, it doesn't really belong on the same keychain as, say, a Lexus key fob.
> 
> ...



glad to hear someone else agrees; sort of hehe... well, i wasn't aware that it dims gradually...i first tried it out ridin' around my apt holding it in my teeth for about 40 minutes total...then, a couple of days later, i used it for close to an hour [switched-on continuously] around my folks' house late at night...plus several times more just foolin' around with it and comparing its output to my other lights while in my bedroom...intermittently switching it on and off for a couple of minutes each time.... thus far it stayed at constant brightness and still remains so to my eyes, however, i evidently haven't used it long enough to notice the drop off in brightness....i therefore stand, errr....sit .... corrected then with regards to my 'continuous brightness for over 10 hrs' stattement....
};->

as far as the 'waterproof' claim i should've used the water resistant phrasing indeed....i think i've read somewhere recently that someone used the pfm during a storm/flood for 2 hours + and it spent much of that time submerged but i can't recall/find right now where i've read this so can't be sure if it was definitely the pfm that was the subject of that post...plus it wasn't my personal experience anyway and i should only state what belongs to first hand experience when trying to make such points...once again then, i should've been more careful about wording my argument.... there aren't rubber o-rings in its construction afaik so it likely isn't truly waterproof....

with regards to its plasticky appearance....i ignored the entire appearance factor as it didn't enter into the threads' logic imo.... indeed, just about any cool tiny 'tube' light will look sexier than that little plastic pod but that's pure aesthetics and shouldn't weigh on the light's usefulness as a tough, utilitarian 'keychain light'.... i'd much prefer to rock a kool auto dive watch with some fancy, intricate anti-magnetic swiss movement on my wrist daily because it jjust feels bloody cool to my own self, even if no one else will see it.... but for the practical edc reasons and bang-for-the-buck factor it's hard to choose an expensive time piece like that over a much cheaper casio g-shock....especially if it'll be subjected to some serious regular abuse on daily basis....i think that it's an apt analogy to the pfm vs. prettier, metal 'tube' lights....a g-shock is quite ugly if one digs the old-school aesthetics of classic analog timepieces [as i do] but i can't deny its awesome practicality and durability.... a tough plastic casio is imho the most practical thing to wear on daily basis if one's going to subject one's wrist to some tough treatment/environment ....unless one's loaded and doesn't mind eventual damage to one's expensive watch....similarly, imo the cheap, plasticky p-f-m will outperform any heavier tube light in a practical sense almost any time in a long run....with regards to being used strictly as a practical [true] 'keylight'....

and of course that is still only a personal opinion, albeit a strong one....
};->


btw, i've edited my previous post several times, but upon re-reading it justt now i still see some need for gramatical correction hehe....i'm also adding a caveat addendum to my 'waterproof' and 'continuous brightness' claims, into my initial post above....


----------



## tylernt (Mar 17, 2012)

LIGAF said:


> thus far it stayed at constant brightness and still remains so to my eyes, however, i evidently haven't used it long enough to notice the drop off in brightness....



See: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?122326-Photon-Freedom-Microlight-Runtime

The human eye isn't particularly sensitive to slight changes in intensity; for example, a light 4 times more intense only _looks _about twice as bright. My main complaint about unregulated lights is they waste a ton of battery life in the first couple minutes of runtime.

Anyway, we're both a bit off-topic as this is supposed to be about AAA vs AA. That said, I think even AAA is borderline too big for keychain carry. _Maybe _the ultra-small ones like the Fenix E05. I use an AAA for (loose) pocket carry and find it a satisfactory arrangement -- I used to (loose) pocket carry a AA and it was just too fat, let alone what such a light would do to my poor car's ignition. Perhaps the poll should be extended to include AAAA and button cell offerings.


----------



## airmj (Mar 19, 2012)

Jetbeam just released their new 500 lumen RRT0 EDC with a keychain link. It runs on a CR123 but only has a runtime of 15mins on full power. 

Might be an option for those looking for an ultra small, ultra bright flashlight. 

Although the runtime gives me 2nd thoughts about buying.


----------



## somnambulated (Mar 19, 2012)

RRT-01. The RRT-0 might be a little long for Keychain duty


----------



## somnambulated (Mar 19, 2012)

tylernt said:


> What bells and whistles does AA have that AAA lacks? Plenty of multi-mode AAA lights out there with clickies and twistys and clips and such.



In current production? In combo? I've found very few AAA lights (with good output) that come with a clicky switch and a clip. The closest I've found is the Preon 1 with a clicky. Most of the compact (single battery) AA and AAA lights are twist switches. 

I'd love to see the Maratac AA SS with a clicky, for instance.


----------



## tylernt (Mar 19, 2012)

somnambulated said:


> I've found very few AAA lights (with good output) that come with a clicky switch and a clip. The closest I've found is the Preon 1 with a clicky. Most of the compact (single battery) AA and AAA lights are twist switches.


I agree there is a disappointing ratio of twisties (yuck) to clickies. Myself, I'm quite happy with my 3-mode clickie Lumapower Avenger GX. It comes with a clip but it just clips to the body so it's not the best.


----------



## j00cantseeme (Mar 21, 2012)

I carry a AAA iTP A3 on my keychain with my Victorinox Rambler. My girlfriend carries a Fenix eo1 and a Victorinox Climber on her keychain! Looking forward to the MBI Torpedo when it is ready. 500 lumens on 10440! Can't go wrong with that! =D


----------



## brianna (Mar 21, 2012)

The Photon Freedom micro light is not regulated because the button batteries do not hold enough energy for a regulation circuit. I got that answer from Laughing Rabbit the makers of the photon freedom. I have had several of these lights. After a battery change most of my lights exhibited flickering or reliability issues. Personally I have discovered the light is so dim it is not good for much. I have replaced mine with the Fenix E15.

I just wish Surefire would come out with a light the same size as the E15 in a Cr123a format.


----------



## bstrickler (Mar 21, 2012)

brianna said:


> I believe it is important to have a really good edc key chain light. Chances are if something were to happen, this is the only light you may have if you make a quick trip from home. Say the mall, movies, grocery store, or parking garage. Most bad stuff usually happens within 10 miles of your home. Most of the population stays within this distance most of the time. Car insurance companies say most accidents occur within this distance for the 10 mile rule of thumb rule. If you were going on a trip or vacation, I am sure you would have plenty of lights. But for a short hop in the car it may be the only light you have so it should be a good one.
> I carry the Fenix E15 because it is small enough to fit nice on a key chain, simple to use, and bright enough for a emergency. Seems to be reliable enough. I would rather have the same size Surefire, but they do not make anything small enough for a key chain. To me the T1A is just too large for key chain carry. I prefer to have the CR123a format because of brightness and run time. This could be your only light if you really need it, and thought oh I will just be out for 20 min.



I carry an E15 on my keyring as well! I wonder if there's a correlation with the name Brian and keychain lights, lol. Can't beat 140 lumen @ 2 hours, 40 lumen @ 4 hours, and 10 lumen @ 30 hours!


I carry an E15 on my keychain, E05 on my necklace (replaced my E01), and a Surefire U2 XM-L in my right pocket. Used to carry a Quark AA Ti in my left pocket, until it got stolen.





GarageBoy said:


> Didn't someone try a 6D mag?




If I had a MagRing, I'd totally do that! 6D mag (64656 build in progress) with FM3 head.

~Brian


----------



## JemR (Mar 21, 2012)

For me AAA format. I currently have a Klarus Mi10 with my keys. It's small and light. The mid at 20 lumens is bright enough for me in most situations. Get's me to the front door!. I passed out to family some Nitecore T0's at christmas. When they say nice things about them, i feed them a lithium battery


----------



## SDM44 (Mar 21, 2012)

I carry a LD01 on my keychain and my wife carries an E05 on her keychain (fortunately she's at least using the black E05 and not the pink one).


----------



## R28 (Mar 22, 2012)

Generally a AAA - however my Keychain Light is the Streamlight Keymate which I think is a neet little light! :wave:


----------



## managermr (Mar 23, 2012)

Currently carrying a 4Sevens Preon O. 

In the past, I have carried a Preon Revo and Klarus Mi X5.


----------



## THE_dAY (Mar 25, 2012)

Another fan of the Fenix E15 for keychain carry.
The E15 has recently replaced my Preon ReVO for the keychain position.

The E15 has been modded and now there is barely any gap between head/body when off.
When in ON positon there is no gap between head/body.
Twist action is very smooth with zero thread play.


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 25, 2012)

AAA for me because I want my light to run on eneloops or AAA lithium cells

My first keychain light was a crappy Coast light running on small button cells. The ARC-P followed which kept me happy for a long time because it was just as bright, had longer runtime, the batteries were readily availlable and the size was not substentially bigger.

Since I replaced it with a REVO SS NW I did not look any further. It is for me the perfect keychain light.

My non-flashaholic friends are still happy with the lights I gifted to them: ARC-P, Fenix E01, Fenix E05. They are sturdy, simple to use, light, small and for normal keychain tasks bright enough.


----------



## somnambulated (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't EDC a light on my keychain anymore. The keys stay in the "European Style *Men's* Travel Bag" (a Maxpedition shoulder bag, lol) with the Fenix TK12 and spare batteries. 

Still, I prefer a keychain-sized light in my jeans watch pocket. AAA is perfect, trying an AA which is a little too big.


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 25, 2012)

The one the only


----------



## phoneguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Cr2 on my keys. Nitecore EZCR2 for both sets of keys to my streetrod and my truck keys. Old bronze aluminum ION on the keys to the Terrain. 4 more EZCR2's around the house too.

Bryan


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 26, 2012)

AAA Maratac. I used edc the Fenix LD01 and even an AA Fenix but decided that the Maratac serves my needs and doesn't add too much in terms of bulk or weight.


----------



## rgoal30 (Mar 27, 2012)

I use a Surefire T1A Titan on my keys. The 123 battery shape may be a little fatter than a AA or AAA but I love it and I haven't had an issue with the size.


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 1, 2012)

Since I posted a couple of weeks ago, I've since changed my mind from the LD01 to the ITP A3. With both using a 10440, the A3 completely outperforms the LD01 in my opinion, for what I would use it for. Plus I really like the fact that the A3 is the same length as the E05, and that does make a difference with keys in my pocket.


----------



## iron potato (Apr 1, 2012)

EDC Olight i3 Blue with my bike keys, on low & medium mode most of the time ~


----------



## Lightemitter (Apr 2, 2012)

Just pulled out my ARC-P, and compared the output to the Photon Micro Light 3 that I've kept on the keychain for some time.......

The ARC is a bit brighter, and whiter, but hard to beat the compact size of the Photon II, and.....it does have the multi modes. Any user comments on the Photon ?? (Yuh, I know...a guy needs something with a higher slickness factor, but....it sure is compact...!}


----------



## jellydonut (Apr 3, 2012)

None! But if I had one, I would never go larger than AAA. Having an AA light on the keychain is too much, unless that's the _only_ light you carry.

aaand we all know it shouldn't be the only light you carry


----------



## THE_dAY (Apr 3, 2012)

jellydonut said:


> None! But if I had one, I would never go larger than AAA. Having an AA light on the keychain is too much, unless that's the _only_ light you carry.
> 
> aaand we all know it shouldn't be the only light you carry



I'm guilty of that, my keychain light is my one and only, I know, I know... :whoopin:

But if it's any consolation it puts out ~100 lumens of HCRI ~4700K


----------



## ikeyballz (Apr 3, 2012)

AA...because my keychain light is pretty much a backup. Needs good runtimes and readily available cells


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a photon style (albeit a cheap alternative) on my keyring which I use if I have to navigate very short distances in the dark (which are not worth the extra light). 

If I need the extra light, if longer distances or I am doing something that I need more light for then I use my AAA Nitecore T0, 12lumens which is plenty for 21hours, which I suppose is fine.


----------



## jorn (Apr 4, 2012)

Using the p0. Runtimes is no issues with ~125hours in lo.
Same with the dqg, tiny light with great runtimes.
Theese two makes my other aaa lights look huge on a keychain.


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 4, 2012)

As far as _keychain_ EDC goes, I've had a Streamlight Nano on mine since July last year. This light runs off 4 button cell LR41 batteries - which, as of this post, you can get 10 for $2.10 shipped! The Nano is a very bright, twisty miniature flashlight. It is literally shaped like a traditional flashlight sans an actual lens (it's just an LED surrounded in a bubble of glass protected by the bezel). The black finish has worn off at various edges and areas of frequent contact around the flashlight, but this gives it a rugged, durable look. 

I also like to keep handy a bunch of "mini micro LED" lights (10 lights for under $5 shipping included - as of this post) that run off button cell batteries (CR2016) around to give out to friends or just to toss into my pocket as well. I would use one as backup on my keychain if my Nano ever broke (until its replacement arrives). These things aer very bright and nicely "floody" for very practical use (and so is the Nano Streamlight). 


NOTE: As a newbie here, I do hope my links to Amazon products pages are not in violation. I only hope others can benefit from the deals I manage to sniff out. I have nothing to do with Amazon other than buying just about everything I ever buy from them... lol.

P.S. And while I know I'm not the only one, I do realize that I did not stick within the AA / AAA theme of the thread. But I am looking very hard at the Fenix LD01 / E01 Gift Set. They are both single AAA lights. The set has a black LD01 and purple E01 - the purple E01 would go to my wife for her keyring (helps excuse the expense just a tad).


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 4, 2012)

jorn said:


> Using the p0. Runtimes is no issues with ~125hours in lo.
> Same with the dqg, tiny light with great runtimes.
> Theese two makes my other aaa lights look huge on a keychain.



Sorry, which flashlights are these?


----------



## jorn (Apr 5, 2012)

Dr Forinor said:


> Sorry, which flashlights are these?


The 4sevens preon P0 (right), and the DQG II Tiny (left). Quark mini-x for size reference, too big to go on my keychain.. The preon is a full flood asperic (Wide and even beam with no hotspot at all.) The DQG has a tir optic (big hotspot) They are the 2 smallest aaa lights you can find.


----------



## devdvr (Apr 5, 2012)

Got a Thrunite Ti with firefly mode on key chain duty. Lovin it


----------



## jorn (Apr 5, 2012)

Since it's is cpf, ill also show you what key i prefer on my lightchain


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 5, 2012)

jorn said:


> The 4sevens preon P0 (right), and the DQG II Tiny (left). Quark mini-x for size reference, too big to go on my keychain.. The preon is a full flood asperic (Wide and even beam with no hotspot at all.) The DQG has a tir optic (big hotspot) They are the 2 smallest aaa lights you can find.



Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## JemR (Apr 5, 2012)

jorn said:


> Since it's is cpf, ill also show you what key i prefer on my lightchain




I'm sure we all need to know. Is THAT the key to the flashlight cupboard!! :devil:


----------



## jorn (Apr 5, 2012)

Nah it's for my gunsafe, but i got 2 or 3 lights in there. I store most of my lights here and there (i can see 14 lights in the livingroom right now without even twisting my head). Cant kep them all together in a cupboard, then i'll just see how many lights I really got  

Just ordered a CQG s1, a DQG aa + the new DQG III aaa. All in neutral tint (for my lightchain)


----------



## JemR (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks jorn. Great collection :thumbsup: I'm only just getting started. One keychain light for me, lots gifted to others (details up top of this page, i think) and few other small AA lights for me. But one day maybe. 

Update: 

2nd look. Really rather liking the DQG. Not heard of before. Must look into them. Thanks again.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 15, 2012)

JetBeam BC40!




Just kidding. I voted for AA.


----------



## joelbnyc (Apr 20, 2013)

AA is way too big for a keychain for my taste. Most AAA's are also too big for me.





Been alternating the Preon P0 AAA and the Quantum D2 (90 mAh 3.7v Li Ion 10180 battery - 1/3 of a AAA battery size).

I just placed an order for the DQG Tiny IV AAA with updated neutral white XP-G2 head. I think the Preon was based on DQG's design, smallest AAA light, but the DQG has a brighter high.

Also on my keychain list is the Peak 10280 (2/3 AAA sized 3.7v Li ion), abt same size as the DQG/Preon but with the brighter 3.7v.

I'd like to see a P0/DQG-sized 10440 light too, but I suppose it would have to be longer so it wouldn't overheat?

And the MBI HF looks good, 600 lumens from a 2 inch keychain light is pretty nuts. I don't really need that outpout on a keychain bec I keep a 850/618 lumen 18650 in my bag, but it is certainly an engineering marvel.

Sent from Winterfell using a Raven


----------



## joelbnyc (Apr 20, 2013)

jorn said:


> Since it's is cpf, ill also show you what key i prefer on my lightchain


rotfl.

Someone please create a kickstarter to build locks you open with a flashlight, so we can ditch the pesky keys cluttering up our lightchains


----------



## SeriouslyFlashlights (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey my first post! I prefer very small keychain lights. I carry a photon micro light, it's very small and light but still bright enough to do what I need it to do.


----------

